# Rabbit Killing



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

Would getting a rabbit just below the neck with a 12mm lead kill it?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

too many factors left out of your question to answer , bands? draw? what kind of rabbit?.................................................


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

1inch wide and 8 inch long with no taper, but generally an average rabbit


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

those arent really hunting bands those are target bands, you need heavier or double bands, you wont generate enough kinetic energy. the lead is great, bands weak, and body shots are seldomly humane kills, head shots are always preferred.


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

Sorry I forgot to mention they are double


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

than you are probably good to go, but do try for head shots, humane kills are best.


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for the reply!








Tom


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

I would say have at it


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

It sounds to me like a good set-up. Rabbits are not too difficult to kill or to disable. If you knock a rabbit down, be prepared to run up to it and finish it off with a neck stretch to break its neck; if it is flopping around, do not waste time and ammo trying to shoot it again. The ideal is to have the beast drop dead in its tracks when you shoot it, but in my experience it often does not happen that way. Good luck!

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks guys, I was just wondering because I am new to hunting








Tom


----------

